# I Won a Benelli!



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

WOOHOO! I couldn't wait to get home to tell you all! I won a Benelli Super Nova! Benelli had a contest for sales people and it went according to who sold the most Benellis in a certain amount of time. I tied with another sales person in our shop but won the tie breaker. So I get the Super Nova of my choice, and the manager said that sometimes they give winners the option of getting a special serial number, like their name in it and stuff. I don't know if I want my name in the serial number, but I'll come up with something else if it ends up as an option like he says it may. 

So I have already decided what I am going to request as my Super Nova. I'm getting it with a 28" barrel, Advantage Timber HD, and ComforTech. I am still thinking I will attempt hunting at some point, so instead of hauling my poor K31 through the woods, I'll bring my new free Benelli instead. :smt033


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

:smt023 Congrats to you Suck Lead. That's great. Nothing like winning a new gun to make your day. Go Girl Go.:smt023


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Congrats! Always fun to win a gun. I know I was exceited when I won that Beretta!

I have looked at these Benellis myself. I'd love 1 with an 18" barrel. Great shotgun 

ENjoy!


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

Congratulations! That is very cool.


----------



## Benzbuilder (Sep 7, 2006)

Congratulations!!!!!! Maybe you could put SUCKLEAD as the serial #. That would be cool!


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Benzbuilder said:


> Congratulations!!!!!! Maybe you could put SUCKLEAD as the serial #. That would be cool!


LOL! I didn't think of that! I might just attempt that!


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

That's great. That opens up more game for hunting and you can also break clays.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Congrats!!!..........You'll enjoy that gun. I'm jealous!


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Congrats on the new gun!! :smt023


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

Many congrats on your good fortune! I know the feeling; you'll enjoy your prize every time you take it shooting.


----------



## Soup (Dec 4, 2006)

I am certain you will come to love your new gun. I am also pretty sure you will learn to love the other side of shooting sports. Just ask some of those guys(or gals) that are on the other side of the counter to take you out hunting. That way you won't need to buy any decoys. There might be something to this whole hunting thing. After all it is a pretty big business. Congratulations, I really hope you enjoy your new shotgun!

Soup


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

I wish I could get a free gun! :smt022 

Hope you enjoy it! Post pics!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

-gunut- said:


> I wish I could get a free gun! :smt022
> 
> Hope you enjoy it! Post pics!


U mean you passed up the free gun shop down your street?


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Benzbuilder said:


> Congratulations!!!!!! Maybe you could put SUCKLEAD as the serial #. That would be cool!


agree with that and congrats now were is the picture??


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

Congratulations! That's a great Christmas present.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

spacedoggy said:


> agree with that and congrats now were is the picture??


I don't have shotgun in hand just yet. They're placing my order after the holidays have passed up and we're settled down, right now the shop is just complete lunacy all day every day. As soon as I get it I'll post photos and a range report! LOL! I already have ammo for it!


----------



## teacherboy (Nov 13, 2006)

Thats even better than free beer! The Nova's a great gun, congratulations and Happy New Year. Enjoy that new shotgun!:smt1099


----------



## bangbang (Jan 18, 2007)

*Bump!!!*

How's that free shotgun coming along?

Did you get one with SUCKLEAD in the serial number?


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

F*** if I know. My boss hasn't even taken an order for which one I want yet, never mind actually contacting Benelli to let them know someone won. At this point I think we've been written off and they won't even honor it, it's been a few months now. I'm not a happy girl. But we're going to be trying to make a few attempts to get it rolling this week. I've got some other managers who are going to try to get this thing ordered one way or another.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

To hell with the boss, call Benelli direct and see what they need you to do so you can get YOUR gun.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

A few people suggested that. I may try. Benelli is a pain in the butt to work with if you are calling from a dealer but aren't in charge of orders. I may try to get one of the managers to call for me instead. They may work with her.


----------

